
Google is ending integration between Google Photos and Drive - ishikawa
https://www.theverge.com/2019/6/12/18662946/google-photos-drive-ending-integration-syncing
======
ishikawa
I agree that is confusing. I actually liked to be able to share a folder from
my Photos inside Drive, with other people. But after the Backup and Sync I
think it got even more confusing as for example if a picture would go to a
file folder or Google Photos folder. Anyway, my most expected feature is 1080p
60 FPS and 4K.

------
robertcope
In theory, this would have been great. In practice it was not. So, no big
loss.

